# inode makes problem i think



## goody_goody (May 28, 2009)

Dear members,

*S*quid 3.0 stable 14 running on *a* freebsd FreeBSD 7 machine, crashes after running for hours not days. *I* checked the squid logs and found followings in it.


```
> 2008/04/14 22:48:11| comm_old_accept: FD 14: (53) Software caused
> connection abort
> 2008/04/14 22:48:11| httpAccept: FD 14: accept failure: (53) Software
> caused connection abort
```
after googling error on net, I found that problem is because of file descriptors, but I can't know how to solve this problem. I have set maxfiles=32768 in /boot/loader.conf.

please help me.

following is the snap of df -i command on my freebsd7 machine running squid.

```
Filesystem  1K-blocks    Used    Avail Capacity iused   ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/da0s1a  10154158  246912  9094914     3%    2765 1316145    0%   /
devfs               1       1        0   100%       0       0  100%   /dev
/dev/da0s1f  76168552 1597624 68477444     2%   94429 9750305    1%   /cache1
/dev/da0s1g  76168552       4 70075064     0%       2 9844732    0%   /cache2
/dev/da0s1e  40622796 2540572 34832402     7%  312023 4940071    6%   /usr
/dev/da0s1d  60931274  324200 55732574     1%     359 7889559    0%   /var
```

1. can somebody tell me why my %iused is not so much difference than Capacity.

2. Does this output shows anything wrong?

3. How can i monitor the file descriptors usage and availability.

4. pls also suggest me some light weight still good FreeBsd monitoring tool.

Should you people need more info pls let me know.

Thanks & Regards,
.Goody.


----------



## BuSerD (May 28, 2009)

Goody,

1. There is no indication of a problem with inodes. The difference between Capacity and %iused can be contributed to the fact inodes are used to keep track of the data placed on a partition and does not coincide with the file size of that data but rather the newfs params passed when originally when formatting the drive. 

2. In short that 0% you see is only because 2765 is less than 0.00 percent of 1316145. If you want to know more about that

```
man 5 fs
```

3. I don't know of a package to monitor the file descriptors but you don't need to do that based on what you have posted because that is not the problem.

4. What all would you like to monitor and be specific


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 28, 2009)

The FD error in Squid has nothing to do with a perceived lack of file descriptors. It's a harmless error that means that the target website 'went away' (timed out, disconnected, reset the connection). As such it is 'an error happening on a file descriptor', not a file descriptor error, if you catch my drift.

FD 14 is simply where Squid is/was running on. Some local installations here:


```
squid    squid      20478 [b]14[/b] tcp4   127.0.0.1:3128
```

It can be another one:


```
squid    squid      28961 [b]13[/b] tcp4   127.0.0.1:3128
```


----------



## fronclynne (May 28, 2009)

*It's actually nothing like that, but I had to shoe-horn the joke in there somehow.*



			
				goody_goody said:
			
		

> after googling error on net, i found that problem is because of file descriptors, but i can't know how to solve this problem. I have set maxfiles=32768 in /boot/loader.conf.
> 
> please help me.
> 
> ...


(Disclaimer:  I like to ride bikes and cook, so I might not be the best source for computer-tube stuff.)

I don't think that file descriptors are inodes.
fd(4), fdescfs(5), fs(5), and even the risible wikipedoof(wikiplof) seem to say things.  But I'm fairly sure you don't have a problem with inose exhaustion.

To answer some of your questions:
1)  You have about the right number of inodes.  This is a good thing.
2)  No, but that's not where your error is, anyway.  DutchDaemon explains it very well.  As usual.
3)  I've done a little bit of poking and I'm more confused now that when I started.  I need to read more.
4)  Besides all the crazy built-in stuff, like vmstat(8), netstat(1), iostat(8), systat(1) (why not sysstat?  elephino.  too sybilant, mebbeh?) . . . well, this: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/ports.cgi?query=system+monitor&stype=all&sektion=all(NB  Not vetted closely).

Man, a dude (assuming that's what I am) can read for months on the properties and uses of file descriptors.  It's like the whole, 





> "What is Object Oriented (Orientated, if you're from the Tenderloin) programming?"
> "It's where you treat everything as an Object!"
> "So, what is an object?"
> "It's what you treat everything as!"
> ...


----------

